# Mesenteric ischeamic bowel



## joyce21248 (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone one heard of Intentional ischemia


----------



## UnXmas (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, I've heard of mesenteric ischemia, it's lack of blood supply to the intestine. I don't know much about other than that it can be extremely serious. Is it something you have had?


----------



## joyce21248 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi I have not had an official diagnosis of ischemic bowel yet but the vascular surgeon I seen said it is possible I have it because of my symptoms I am waiting for a CT scan xx


----------

